# RIP penelope



## rabbitfor4life (May 15, 2014)

I found her dead at 5 in the morning,her partner rabbit was leaning his head on her. I held her and cried, luckily the night before I held her and told her how much I loved her and she licked me showing that she understood. Through this process I felt so close to her caring for her by constantly feeding her and cleaning her. Through those actions I know that she knows how much I loved her. The mate rabbit is very sad he is sniffing at all the towels with her scent, and was chewing the box that we had her in before we buried her. I cried a lot this morning, this whole process was very distressing and their wasn't a day I didn't cry. Forever she'll live on in our memories, and has gone to the rainbow bridge where she is enjoying herself. 

RIP Penelope, I will love you forever. Does this ever get easier? Does anyone else feel the sensation of shock that one day they're here and one day their not?


----------



## Sweetie (May 15, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. When I lost Prince, I was very distraught and cuddled with Sweetie as much as possible. It does get easier to cope with the loss. Spend time with your other rabbit, that way he knows he isn't alone in grieving the loss, plus it will help him get through it. RIP Penelope.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Troller (May 16, 2014)

My condolences.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 17, 2014)

We are sorry for your loss. Sadly, it's never gonna get easier. We have some that have been gone for a decade and all we have left are the "good memories" to celebrate their life with. Words are just so inadequate.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 19, 2014)

My lil bun Otis passed a month ago.

You're lucky you got to hold her the night before. I did not have that with Otis.

I still see his metaphorical ghost everywhere, chewing wires, cuddling, and binkying.

I loved him so much. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## HEM (May 19, 2014)

We are sorry for your loss
Hopefully all of the good memories and thoughts you have will help you through this tough time
Binky free Penelope


----------

